# Need Simple but Yummy Recipes



## SizzlininIN (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm putting together a recipe collection for my best friend and her daughter to give to them as one of their Christmas gifts.

Please share your simple but yummy recipes so that I can add to my collection:

Thanks


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi SizzlininIN, I saw your post in the baking section too and wasn't sure if you have a specific topic (s) you're looking for.  This is a real easy one that calls for basic pantry staples--many years ago when I was living on my own for the first time, I made it A LOT.

Tuscan Chicken Legs with Spinach Fettuccine

1 lb skinless chicken legs (I use skinless, boneless chicken breasts, sliced)
1 tsp garlic powder
½ tsp ground black pepper
2 tsp olive oil
1 can (14 oz) salt-free chopped tomatoes (with juices)
¼ tsp dried oregano
¼ tsp dried basil
4 c hot cooked spinach fettuccine

Rinse the chicken legs and pat dry with paper towels.  Lightly sprinkle with the garlic powder and pepper.  Add the oil to a large non-stick skillet and heat over medium-high heat.  Add the chicken and cook for 2-3 minutes or until lightly brown on all sides.

Stir in the tomatoes (with juices), oregano, and basil.  Bring to a boil, then reduce heat.  Cover and simmer about 20 minutes or until the chicken is no longer pink.  Serve over the fettuccine.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 10, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmm......sounds awfully good PA.....think I'll print this one in triplicate   

I'm not looking for any particular topic ..... I'm game for a variety of simple - yummy recipes.  

I plan to put the recipes in a binder.  This way they can try them out and if they don't like them they can remove them.  I'll print off other recipes throughout the year so they can add them also.  I thought about cookbooks but I know that from my vast collection I may only use a handful out of each so I thought this was more practical.  Besides they love gifts that you take the time to make.

I'm also putting together another gift for each of them.  I'll purchase a extra large color pyrex bowl....from the 50's.....that will complement their kitchen colors. With this I will include a cookie recipe and  all the dry ingredients they will need for the recipe.  I will also include an antique cookie cutter, antique measuring cup, antique measuring spoons, antique rolling pin. We all enjoy collecting and using antique kitchenware so they will really love this one. 

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 10, 2004)

What nice, thoughtful gifts!  You're a good friend to take the time to put something like that together!


----------



## abjcooking (Nov 10, 2004)

Check out these posts for recipes that I've posted.  There are quite a few of them.  Sorry I didn't know how to hyperlink these.  If there is anything specific that they really like let me know, because I might have a recipe for it.

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=1590&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=20

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=3434

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewt...start=20&sid=d0b03fade8a2067af656ddba85c26e61

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=3156

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=2937


----------



## beaulana2 (Nov 11, 2004)

Chicken Pita's
1 pckg. (10 0z) frozen broccoli florets cooked and drained
2 cups cooked shredded chicken
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 med. tomato chopped
1/4 cup mayo or salad dressing
2 Tbsp prepared mustard
4 pita breads halved
4 bacon strips cooked and crumbled

In a large bowl, combine the broccoli, chicken, cheese, and tomato. In a small bowl combine the mayo mustard salt and pepper if desired pour over the broccoli mixture and toss to coat. Spoon about 3/4 cup into each pita half top with bacon.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 11, 2004)

Check your Private Mail.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Nov 11, 2004)

I posted this down below awhile back. There are some other good tips for it on the thread. I'll try to post a link for you. 
http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=4165

Ranch Snack Mix

1 box oyster crackers 
1/4C. vegetable oil 
1pkg reach dressing mix 
1tsp. dill weed 
1tsp. garlic powder 

Toss crackers with oil. Combine remaining ingredients & place in a paper bag. Add crackers to dry mix & shake bag to coat well. Spread on baking sheet & bake at 225F for 45 minutes, turning occarionally. Cool & seal in airtight container.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 11, 2004)

Spicy Bean Dip

1 16-oz. can black beans, drained and rinsed 
2 garlic cloves 
1 tomato 
1 onion 
1 - 2 serrano chilies 
1 tsp. hot sauce 
4 Tbsp. cilantro 
1 cup Monterey Jack cheese, grated 

Combine black beans, garlic, tomato, onion, chilies, hot sauce and cilantro together in a food processor. Blend mixture until smooth and place mixture in a small baking dish, sprinkle with cheese. Heat oven to 350 degrees and warm dip for 10 - 15 minutes. Serve with crackers or tortilla chips.

Sizz, check out my website also. Please feel free to use anything you see there. There is a link to it in my profile.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 12, 2004)

Sizzlin:  I went overboard in the desserts area when you asked for recipes.. sorry about that.. just kept on typing, even though they weren't all desserts.. lol


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 13, 2004)

I've got a couple that I copied out of a magazine. Can't remember which one but here you are.

Shrimp Butter on Crostini

1 (16 oz) french bread cut into thin slices (about 40)
2 (80z) pkg. cream cheese, softened
1/2 lb. butter, softened
1 lb peeled cooked shrimp, finely chopped
1 small onion, grated
2 tbsp. lemon juice (fresh)
1 tbsp. mayo
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp pepper
dash of salt

Bake bread slices in 350 deg. oven until lightly toasted . About 5 mins.

Beat cream cheese and butter at med speed until fluffy.Stir in remaining ingredients.

Spread on toasted bread slices.

Garnish with chopped chives, more shrimp, or whatever suits your fancy.




Goat Cheese-Olive Sandwiches

1 can (4.25 oz) ripe olives chopped fine
1 (4 0z. ) pkg goat cheese, softened
1 green onion, finely chopped
1 garlic clove, minced
1/4 tsp. hot sauce
26 slices very thin white bread 1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley

Stir together first 5 ingredients until well blended.
Cut 2 1 1/2 inch rounds out of each bread slice using a cookie cutter.
Spread olive mixture on one round top with another round .Roll the sides in chopped parsleu. Cover and chill for 2 hours before serving. 

Note: Pepperidge Farms has very thin white bread slices.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone.  

Don't worry about it Julie any recipes are much appreciated.

Goodweed.........no message in my pm.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 15, 2004)

Antipasto Skewers:

8 salami, casing removed
8 pickled banana peppers
2 zucchini, quarter crosswise
16 olives, black, pitted
16 cherry tomatoes washed
1 drained
1/3 cup oil, olive
2 tbsp lemon juice, freshly squeeze
1 tbsp balsamic vinegar
1/4 tsp oregano
1 garlic clove, minced
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper, fresh ground, white

Wrap aslice of salami around a small pepper. Thread on skewer. Thread on apiece of zucchini, an olive, a tomato, then another olive and another
tomato. Repeat with the remaining skewers. Set kabobs aside.

Light the coals. Mix remaining ingredients for dressing. Brush
kabobs with dressing. When coals are hot, set kabobs on grill rack
about 4 to 6 inches from heat source. Grill kabobs for 3 to 4
minutes, turning once or twice as needed. Food should be hot and
beginning to char.

Note: this can be done in the broiler too..same 4-6 inches from heat source.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 15, 2004)

Wiener appetizers:

4 beef wieners
1/4 cup ketchup
3 tbsp water
1 tbsp mustard
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
1/4 tsp onion powder

Cut the wieners into eighths and place them on a microwave bowl or
paper plate. Combine the remaining ingredients in a small bowl.
Brush half of the mixture over the wieners.

With the microwave on HIGH, cook for 1-1/2 minutes, rotating the plate
one-half turn after 1 minute. Brush with the remaining sauce mixture.

Continue cooking on HIGH for 1 minute. Place a toothpick in the top
of each wiener piece.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 15, 2004)

1 package flour tortillas, jumbo sized, fat-free
2 package cream cheese
1 can tomatoes with chiles, drained
4 each green onions, finely chopped
salsa for dipping, or sour cream

Mix the cream cheese, rotel tomatoes w/chiles and green onions to
make a paste...you may need a little of the juice drained from the
rotel, so reserve it just in case.

Spread the mixture about 1/4 inch thick on tortillas. Refrigerate for
about an hour before slicing. Serve with homemade or purchased salsa.. or sour cream.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 15, 2004)

Bacon-Wrapped Shrimp Kebabs with Creamy Horseradish Sauce:

24 uncooked large shrimp,
1 peeled and deveined
24 canned whole water chestnuts, drained
12 bacon slices, cut crosswise
1 in half
6 tbsp (3/4 stick) unsalted butter

Horseradish Sauce:

1 8-oz. package cream cheese, room temperature
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup sour cream
3 tbsp prepared horseradish
1 tbsp fresh lemon juice
hot pepper sauce (tobasco) to taste
white pepper to taste

Wrap 1 shrimp around 1 water chestnut. Wrap in 1 bacon piece and
secure with toothpick. Repeat with remaining shrimp, water chestnuts
and bacon. Melt 3 tablespoons butter in heavy large skillet over high
heat. Add half of shrimp and cook until bacon browns, anbout 2-1/2
minutes per side. Transfer to large gratin dish. Repeat with
remaining butter and shrimp.

Preheat broiler. Beat cream cheese in medium bowl until smooth. Add
remaining ingredients and beat until blended. Season with salt. Spoon
sauce over shrimp. Broil until top is golden brown. Divide shrimp
among plates and serve.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow JulieV....thanks!  Have you tried these recipes out or are they just some you've collected?


----------



## Juliev (Nov 15, 2004)

the last three I posted I have tried and they are awesome.. either I have made them or somone in my family has.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 15, 2004)

they sound really good.  Are those weiner thingies like weiners in a dark colored sauce?  I used to have a recipe for something called Foxy Franks and I cannot locate that recipe.....it was a local one I believe I got out of the newspaper but it was years ago.  Anyway all I remember was Currant Jelly and it seems like mustard and maybe some garlic salt but I can't recall.  I'll have to try these and see if they are similar.  Thanks!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 15, 2004)

are you talking about cocktail-size wieners?


----------



## Juliev (Nov 15, 2004)

Here you go.. is this what you meant, Sizzlin?

Combine 10 ounces red currant jelly with 8 ounce jar mustard.  Combine in saucepan until thoroughly heated. Add cocktail wieners or regular wieners cut in 1" pieces.  Keep warm in crockpot on low, and make sure you have toothpicks available.  Another combination that is good is 10 ounces grape jelly with 12 ounces chili sauce.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey that may be it...........gonna have to try it New Years Eve............oh I loved those lil buggers


----------

